# Christmas in October… sort of



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Some of you may have seen the photos of my office Halloween decorations that I posted in Spooky1's thread titled "*Does anyone decorate their office or cube for Halloween?*" (http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29146). As I mentioned there, many moons ago I got lazy one year and procrastinated taking down my Halloween decorations at work right after the holiday had passed. Before I knew it, it was Thanksgiving and they were still up. So&#8230; instead of taking them down at that point I decided to grab some cheap lights and garland and update my Halloween décor to something more festive and yuletide-ish. Kind of a 'Nightmare Before Christmas' mindset. Well, as these things are want to do, this laziness-inspired decision has now become tradition. 

So, I present to you, for your viewing pleasure and/or mockery, my Creepy Office Christmas 2011&#8230;





































*"1... Cut a hole in the box... 2... put your junk in that box... 3..."*


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

*"THE GHOST OF CHRISTMAS NEVER WUZ"*


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

*THE WELCOMING COMMITTEE TO THE INNER SANCTUM*









*NOTHING LIKE A GOOD OLE FASHIONED CHRISTMAS FAMILY GATHERING AROUND THE TANENBAUM*









*HAD TO ADD THE CHARLIE BROWN CHRISTMAS TREE. IT'S NOT HALLOWEEN, BUT STILL SOMEHOW SEEMS APPROPRIATE.*









*SUCH A JOLLY OLD ELF*









*AND WHAT IS DEAD SANTA READING? WHY, IT'S A BELOVED CHRISTMAS CLASSIC. (AND YES, THE BOOK HAS A FULL LENGTH PARODY OF 'THE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS', AUTHORED BY YOURS TRULY. IT'S NOT JUST A COVER PAGE. SERIOUSLY, I COULDN'T STOP WITH JUST A PROP COVER PAGE AND NOT WRITE OUT A FULL LENGTH POEM. IT'S NOT RIGHT FOR MY IDIOM.)*


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

*AND THE ANSWER TO YOUR QUESTION IS "YES, THE EYES OF SANTA'S PORTRAIT DO FOLLOW YOU, IN THAT GRAND OLD DISNEY HAUNTED MANSION TRADITION."*



























*ONE CAN ALWAYS USE AN HAND WITH TRIMMING THE TREE.*


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you for sharing!! These are priceless, I loved all of them!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're the best office decorator ever!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This was so much fun looking at all your Halloween/Christmas decorations. Great job!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

ROFLMAO - Love it!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I LOVE Rudolph as a trophy head!! And the modified graveyard painting/mural is fab!


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Love it. Have to show this to my colleagues...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Loving Rudolph's head mounted on the wall! Place looks awesome


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

That is great. I am pretty sure if I even put up a tombstone at Halloween, my boss would go crazy. I don't think anyone here puts up a single strand of lights at Christmas. It just isn't a "professional" working environment then.


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

wow.. this is your office ? I am loving it.. I decorate my area much to the displeasure of my boss's battleaxe wife. I only wish I could go all out like this.....


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, Im one of the very few I know that actually likes Halloween AND Christmas, so I'm still shedding tears over my beloved Rudolph killed and hung on the wall (hahaha) but that snowman KILLS me, its all great - so very creative. Love, love, love!!!


----------

